# Bands A-Z



## Fairygirl

I'll start with naming a band that starts with A and then we can go from there...

Alice In Chains


----------



## Big Dog

b-52's


----------



## Fairygirl

Coldplay


----------



## pirate_girl

D- Dokken


----------



## Big Dog

Everlast


----------



## Fairygirl

Foo Fighters


----------



## Big Dog

Greatful dead or do we need to use "The"


----------



## Fairygirl

Big Dog said:


> Greatful dead or do we need to use "The"



No...we can leave out "thes" for the sake of convenience


----------



## bczoom

Heart


----------



## Big Dog

Incubus


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jethro Tull


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Black Sabbath



U late to the party rusty!


----------



## Doc

J Geils


----------



## Fairygirl

Korn


----------



## Big Dog

Krokus


----------



## Fairygirl

Linkin' Park


----------



## Big Dog

Loverboy then


----------



## pirate_girl

Lamb Of God


----------



## Fairygirl

Metallica


----------



## Big Dog

Metallica


----------



## pirate_girl

NIN


----------



## Big Dog

Night Ranger


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Big Dog said:


> U late to the party rusty!


 
No shit! I blinked my eyes and there was 400 posts.


wtf

Offspring


----------



## Doc

Pink Floyd


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohio Players


----------



## Doc

Queen


----------



## Doc

RATT


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc, you skipped O.. Oh! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Scorpions


----------



## Big Dog

Omen


----------



## Fairygirl

Trapt


----------



## Doc

Rusty had it covered with Offspring.    
Man you gots to be fast here or it whizzs right on by.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Uncle Kracker


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

VIXEN!


----------



## Big Dog

Vixen


----------



## Fairygirl

Velvet Revolver


----------



## Big Dog

Who


----------



## pirate_girl

X (there was a band by that name, right?)


----------



## Fairygirl

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Xzibit[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Big Dog

XTC ----------- being honest I looked to keep it going!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Yes


----------



## Big Dog

Yesterday and Today


----------



## Fairygirl

Yellowcard


----------



## Fairygirl

ZZ Top


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Abba


----------



## Fairygirl

Now from the beginning....

Aerosmith


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Black Sabbath


----------



## pirate_girl

Boston


----------



## muleman RIP

cream


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DIO


----------



## Fairygirl

Danzig


----------



## pirate_girl

Everlast


----------



## Fairygirl

Evanescence


----------



## pirate_girl

Free


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Finger Eleven


----------



## Fairygirl

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Fairygirl

Great White


----------



## pirate_girl

Genesis


----------



## Fairygirl

Hot Chelle Rae


----------



## pirate_girl

Indigo Girls


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

JAnis Joplin


----------



## Fairygirl

Jason Mraz


----------



## pirate_girl

KISS!


----------



## Big Dog

Lemonheads


----------



## Fairygirl

Live


----------



## muleman RIP

mothers of invention


----------



## Fairygirl

Neon Trees


----------



## muleman RIP

OJ's


----------



## pirate_girl

Offspring


----------



## muleman RIP

Peter,Paul and mary


----------



## pirate_girl

Quiet Riot


----------



## Fairygirl

Forgot R....Radiohead


----------



## muleman RIP

springsteen


----------



## pirate_girl

Tesla


----------



## Fairygirl

U2


----------



## pirate_girl

Violent Femmes


----------



## Fairygirl

Within Temptation


----------



## pirate_girl

X-- that sure is a tough one


----------



## Fairygirl

Xyz


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yoko ono


----------



## Fairygirl

Yaz


----------



## Fairygirl

Zac Brown Band


----------



## muleman RIP

Animals


----------



## Fairygirl

Blue October


----------



## Doc

CCR


----------



## Fairygirl

Doors


----------



## Doc

Flounder


----------



## Doc

...opps, nevermind ...that's what I had for dinner last night.


----------



## muleman RIP

E.L.O.


----------



## Doc

Fat Boy Slim


----------



## Fairygirl

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## muleman RIP

Heirlooms


----------



## Fairygirl

InnerPartySystem


----------



## muleman RIP

Jackson Brown


----------



## Fairygirl

Kings Of Leon


----------



## muleman RIP

Leonard Skynrd


----------



## Fairygirl

Mastadon


----------



## Doc

Nickleback


----------



## Fairygirl

Opeth


----------



## muleman RIP

peter Frampton


----------



## Fairygirl

Queensryche


----------



## Doc

Spooky Tooth


----------



## Fairygirl

Three Days Grace


----------



## Doc

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Doc

Velvet Underground


----------



## Fairygirl

White Zombie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

XTC


----------



## muleman RIP

Youngbloods


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Zac brown band


----------



## Fairygirl

Adema


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

The Band


----------



## muleman RIP

Crazy Horse


----------



## Doc

Delaney & Bonnie


----------



## Fairygirl

Every Time I die


----------



## Doc

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Fairygirl

Godsmack


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Humble Pie


----------



## muleman RIP

Inxs


----------



## muleman RIP

Junior walker


----------



## muleman RIP

Kieth


----------



## Fairygirl

Led Zepplin


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Megadeath


----------



## Fairygirl

Nazereth


----------



## muleman RIP

outsiders


----------



## Fairygirl

Prodigy


----------



## muleman RIP

Rare earth


----------



## Fairygirl

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Fairygirl

Slipknot


----------



## muleman RIP

Tina turner


----------



## Fairygirl

Used


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Volbeat


----------



## Fairygirl

Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dammit I keep gettin stuck with the friggin 'x'!
This time I'm gonna have to cheat

Xentrix


----------



## Fairygirl

Young Jeezy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Zebrahead (had to cheat on that one, too.)


----------



## Fairygirl

I have to cheat on a lot of them....my mind goes blank LOL. 

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ain't gotta cheat on this one  BUBBLE PUPPY, one of the greatest bands in history


----------



## Fairygirl

Coal Chamber


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Demian, which is basically the second generation of Bubble Puppy


----------



## Fairygirl

Eiffle 65


----------



## Doc

Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Fairygirl

Green Day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Fairygirl

Interpol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Fairygirl

Kid Rock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Living Color


----------



## Fairygirl

Megadeth


----------



## Doc

Nazareth


----------



## Fairygirl

Orgy


----------



## muleman RIP

Paul williams


----------



## Doc

Quaker City Boys


----------



## Doc

Super Tramp


----------



## Fairygirl

Forgot R.... Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Fairygirl

Taproot


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Uriah Heep


----------



## Doc

Vanilla Ice   (My bad on the Rrrrr     )     It's early, what can I say.


----------



## Fairygirl

Wallflowers


----------



## Fairygirl

Xscape


----------



## Doc

Yes


----------



## Doc

Zombies


----------



## Fairygirl

All American Rejects


----------



## Doc

Beastie Boys


----------



## muleman RIP

Circle


----------



## Fairygirl

Deadman5


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ELO


----------



## muleman RIP

firefall


----------



## Doc

Full Tilt


----------



## Doc

Beat me by one minute Muley.  

Grateful Dead


----------



## muleman RIP

hermans hermits


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

INXS


----------



## muleman RIP

Jackson five


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Kix


----------



## muleman RIP

Loretta Lynn


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Merle Haggard


----------



## muleman RIP

New riders of the purple sage


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Old riders of the purple sage


----------



## muleman RIP

Paul McCartney


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Queens of the stone age


----------



## muleman RIP

Richard Marks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Santana


----------



## muleman RIP

Terry Jacks


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UFO


----------



## Fairygirl

Veruca Salt


----------



## Doc

White Snake


----------



## Fairygirl

X-Ecutioners


----------



## Doc

Yoko Ono


----------



## Fairygirl

Zwan


----------



## Doc

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Fairygirl

Bad Company


----------



## Doc

Cat Stephens


----------



## Fairygirl

Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Doc

Elvis Costello


----------



## Fairygirl

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Doc

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Fairygirl

Hatebreed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Incubus


----------



## Doc

Incubus


----------



## Doc

Damn


----------



## Fairygirl

Jackyl


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> Damn


 


Kinks


----------



## muleman RIP

Little Eva


----------



## Fairygirl

Lisa Loeb


----------



## muleman RIP

Mary wilson


----------



## Fairygirl

Naughty By Nature


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## muleman RIP

peter Gabriel


----------



## Fairygirl

Pearl Jam


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Quarterflash


----------



## Fairygirl

Rob Zombie


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Supertramp


----------



## Fairygirl

Trivium


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

UB40


----------



## Fairygirl

Veronicas


----------



## Fairygirl

X hibit


----------



## Fairygirl

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------

